# 3.83



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

That box in the upper left corner....


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 175515


Lol man your standards are too dang high! That pax is a winner for sure.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

No uber pool period brohim!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 175515


Oh man!! Eff them!! And it's a freaking POOL request no less.

Bottom of the barrel, absolute bottom of the damn barrel.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Leave them, others will gladly pick them up


----------

